# Support posts for 12' high deck



## hotchkiss (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a deck which wraps around the house and is 12' off of the ground. In the area where it was properly supported and attached to the floor joists from the house it is fine. There are 2 areas where the house floor joists don't come out to attach to and the contractor angled support posts back to the front of the house, the deck has started to sag in these areas. The contractor came out and put 12' 4x4 support posts under these areas ans was able to level it out but now the posts are beginning to bow and split. They are pressure treated wood. What would be the best material to use to replace these posts? Are there any metal support posts I could get in 12' lengths for a reasonable price or are there wood posts that would not cause problems?
Thanks for any help I can get!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

At 12' I would have used a 6"x6" post. An alternative is a concrete filled metal post. You can wrap it in wood so it blends in.
Ron


----------



## hotchkiss (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Ron. 

The more I've been reading it sounds like they should be 6", do you recommend any type of wood over another?

Bob


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

For exterior use, pressure treated. If you pick ones that are fairly dry, they shouldn't warp too much, if at all.
Ron


----------

